# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Du lịch Tam Cốc - Bích Động - chùa Bái Đính

## luongle.bgvn

*Du lịch Tam Cốc – Bích Động – chùa Bái Đính*
*( Thời gian: 1 ngày, khởi hành bằng ô tô)*
_        Tam Cốc - Bích Động là một địa danh du lịch đã có tiếng từ xa xưa, nằm ở phía Nam khu rừng văn hoá - lịch sử - môi trường Hoa Lư, cách Thủ đô Hà Nội khoảng 100km về phía Nam, kề quốc lộ 1A, thuộc địa phận xã Ninh Hải, huyện Hoa Lư tỉnh Ninh Bình. Thế kỷ 18 vua Tự Đức, khi đến thăm Tam Cốc - Bích Động, ngẩn ngơ trước vẻ đẹp kỳ thú của thiên nhiên đã hạ bút đề tặng cho Động Bích danh hiệu "Nam Thiên đệ nhị động"._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Sáng*: 06h00 Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Ninh Bình (100 km cách thủ đô Hà Nội), trên đường đi, đoàn tự do ngắm cảnh vùng nông thôn Việt Nam.
*08h30*: Đến Ninh Bình, quý khách lên thuyền đi tham quan toàn cảnh khu Tam Cốc: Hang Cả - Hang Hai - Hang Ba tuyệt đẹp với vẻ đẹp của các nhũ đá và thạch nhũ được hình thành từ nhiều năm trước, ngắm đàn dê trắng trên vách núi. Xe tiếp tục hành trình đưa Đoàn tới tham quan Bích Động - được mệnh danh là Nam thiên đệ nhị động của cả nước, với cảnh sắc của núi, của nước, của những cánh đồng và bầu trời mang sắc xanh tuyệt đẹp, viếng và lễ tại chùa Bích Động: Chùa Hạ, Trung, Thượng, cầu Giải oan, đầu Cô, đầu Cậu. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng
*Chiều*: Quý khách đi thăm qua và lễ tại khu văn hóa tâm linh núi chùa Bái Đính - ngôi chùa lớn nhất Đông Nam Á, với thắng cảnh núi non hùng vĩ và rất nhiều kỷ lục Kiến trúc phật giáo đã được xác lập.
*16h00:*Quý khách lên xe trở về.
*18h00*: Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay quý khách, kết thúc chương trình.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 450.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
** Mức giá trên bao gồm:*
Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh , âm thanh hiện đại, phục vụ theo chương trình thăm quanMức ăn: 80.000đ/bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).Hướng Dẫn Viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh.Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ngườiKhuyến Mại : Nước uống trên xe.** Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:*
Thuế Vat, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:     Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0461 / Hotline: 0975 410 995 – Ms Lương*
*Email:  sale2.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com*

----------

